# Copyrights on your Photos in 10 easy steps



## Sk8man (Oct 14, 2004)

Copyrights on your Photos in 10 easy steps

Hello all. This tip will show you how to place your own signature/copyrights on your photos. So here we go:

*Step No.1*
Create a new file using the File>New menu or the Ctrl+N keys combination and enter the next specs:







*Step No.2*
Use the Text Tool [T] in order to write your name/nick/company etc.






*Step No.3*
Next we need to Rasterize the the layer in order to add the Copyright icon.






*Step No.4*
Now we'll add the copyright symbol (a circle with the letter _c_ in it).






*Step No.5*
In order to make the copyright symbol fill with pixels we go and choose the option Fill Pixels.






*Step No.6*
The next step is to choose the copyright symbol, it's located a little to the right where we just clicked.






*Step No.7*
What we do now is draw the symbol to the left of your name. I suggest using the Shift key to make the symbol perfect circle.






*Step No.8*
The next step is to set the preset to a brush. Go to Define Brush Preset in the Edit menu.






*Step No.9*
Now the Copyright line is ready to use from the brush tool.






*Step No.10*
What's left to do is choose your favorite color and the size of the brush by using the slider or the [ and ] key and place it wherever you wish.






*Hope you like this tutorial. HAVE FUN ! ! !
For any additional questions or problems during trying this tutorial, contact me.

All rights reserved to Pavel Sporish® aka Sk8man®* :idea:


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 14, 2004)

That's a watermark... not a copyright.


----------



## Sk8man (Oct 14, 2004)

it IS a copyright... not a watermark.


----------



## green (Oct 15, 2004)

its a watermark of a copyright symbol.  you don't really need it to copyright your work.  As the person who took the picture you own the copyright as soon as you take it.  The sad thing is that copyright is such a pathetic law...  because its self enforced, unless you actually see someone else using your work, no one is going to do anything about it.  and even if you DO see someone use it, its up to you to take them to court.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 15, 2004)

great tutorial though!! thanks !!


md


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 15, 2004)

green said:
			
		

> its a watermark of a copyright symbol.  you don't really need it to copyright your work.  As the person who took the picture you own the copyright as soon as you take it.  The sad thing is that copyright is such a pathetic law...  because its self enforced, unless you actually see someone else using your work, no one is going to do anything about it.  and even if you DO see someone use it, its up to you to take them to court.


exactly.  If you own the negative or original file, you own the image and you would win in a lawsuit.  But a copyright is something you would register for.  Simply putting text on your image with the copyright symbol does not make a copyright.


----------



## Sk8man (Oct 15, 2004)

guys, it's a tutorial. i just wanted to help the guys who asked this question many times.


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't get defensive. I'm just trying to inform folks of the truth.  

Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## nomav6 (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree that its not with the other guys but having the watermark on there is good thing to have, so thinks for the tutorial.


----------



## Jeli (Nov 14, 2004)

Actually, they changed the law a while ago (in the 80's I think), that you no longer have to apply for a copyright.  The moment you create something, whether written, art, music, or whatever, you instantly own the copyright to it.  You are not required in any way to apply for one anymore, which you had to do a while ago.  In a copyright dispute, you just have to prove that you are the original creator.  Copyright logos are also in now way required, but are more so to enforce that you own the image.


----------



## spicychicken (Nov 15, 2004)

if you're really serious, i remember hearing this neat thing a long time ago..

anything you want definite proof of either being yours or you having created it first (in the sense of inventions anyway) you can mail yourself the print, layout, etc and don't open it when you receive it.  the stamps and official post office marks they put on the envelope make it legally legit


----------



## green (Nov 17, 2004)

unfortunately thats not difinitive either.  lots of authors used it to "protect" manuscripts...  but if you think of how easy it is to steam open an envelope and put anything in it...


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 17, 2004)

That's why you send it certified and write the address and put the certified sticker on the backside of the sealed envelope.  In some states, that will hold in court.


----------



## green (Nov 17, 2004)

in order to do that you'd really need to put a seal over all of the flaps of the envelope.  since copyright is such a suggestive law, provided you had a sealed envelope and someone else didn't, they'd likely rule in your favour...  but its not a guarantee.  I wouldn't recommend relying on it.  prove your first use, own the original or RAW file, or negative.  those are a lot harder to copy.


----------



## canonrebel (Nov 21, 2004)

Need help with your tute....

In Step #6, I cannot find the drop-down dialog box for "SHAPES" where the copyright symbol resides in your example.  I'm using PS CS.

Thanks


----------



## Peldor (Dec 6, 2004)

canonrebel said:
			
		

> Need help with your tute....
> 
> In Step #6, I cannot find the drop-down dialog box for "SHAPES" where the copyright symbol resides in your example.  I'm using PS CS.
> 
> Thanks



hope this helps...


----------



## canonrebel (Dec 6, 2004)

ThanX :cheers:  :cheer:


----------

